# Canon S95 or elph 500 HS



## jdefran (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. As with my other hobbies, I feel a forum is the best place to seek advice for enthusiasts know best.

The lady and I are looking for a camera to replace an 8 year old samsung point and shoot...so yes, anything now a days will probably seem far superior. Neither of us are necessarily going to have photography as a hobby so feel the need of a slr is not justifiable. 

I have narrowed my search down to the canon s95 and elph HS. Can anyone shed some light on these and provide experience/feedback?   

Appreciate it,

Joe


----------

